# Biggest, ugliest, sickest oscar i've seen



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

OK i need your alls help. I went to my lfs the other day and this poor guy was laying in a 20 gallon tank. I talked to the owner and he said it's been there for a few weeks, he said the owner dropped it off because he was going to move but he never came back to get it. So i told him it needs a bigger tank and some meds or it will die, so he told me to take it.

Its acting the same as it was in the 20 gallon, it just lays on the bottom and it has an arch in its side, right in the middle of its body. I know its got HITF and its rotting also. So at first i threw it in my 55 gallon thinking it would make it happy, but its too long to go in there, so i put it in my 125 gallon. Its still just laying there, unless u poke it with the net. I've added some stress coat to help its skin, and some salt. and raised the temp alittle bit. is there anything else you'd suggest. Its still eating which is amazing.

Here are some pics of its size, and its sickness.
View attachment 75333


View attachment 75334


View attachment 75335


View attachment 75336


View attachment 75337


View attachment 75340


View attachment 75338


View attachment 75339


I'd really like to save this guy if possible, like i say its been in this coniditiion for a few weeks, i just got it today and added the meds.

Mauls


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow..thta a beast of a fish..i'm going to move this to the disease forum were you'll get more advice on the situation..hop[efully he pulls through..keep us updated


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wow that is hhuge....good luck wit him im sure ull get him healthy again....get pics up wen u do


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thePACK said:


> wow..thta a beast of a fish..i'm going to move this to the disease forum were you'll get more advice on the situation..hop[efully he pulls through..keep us updated
> [snapback]1180886[/snapback]​


ok thanks, i didn't know where to put it, i thought this was mainly for piranha's!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

poor oscar, thats a hunchbaked beast for sure. hope you can get him into some sort of good health. you should do picture logs for his recovery


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Prime example of poor care from a previous owner.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

dont do that with the net it stresses them out.
wes


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

leave him alone and give him some time.

add a lot of salt, about 1 tablespoon per 3 gallons and add nitrofurazone (it's an ingredient for many brand of medications) to help prevent any infections.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

how old is he or do you know?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> dont do that with the net it stresses them out.
> wes
> [snapback]1181046[/snapback]​


i dont think its possible to stress it out any more than it is already.



Kemper1989 said:


> how old is he or do you know?
> [snapback]1181150[/snapback]​


The origional owner said it was 5years old


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Phatboy said:


> leave him alone and give him some time.
> 
> add a lot of salt, about 1 tablespoon per 3 gallons and add nitrofurazone (it's an ingredient for many brand of medications) to help prevent any infections.
> [snapback]1181059[/snapback]​


mmmm hmm...
My oscars have the grayish marks on the side of them, and they are fine, have bred 2 or 3 times and they are just happy as clams!
Fat Dumb and happy!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Good luck curing him, Hope he makes it and becomes a beauty.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

you need to cure him with FURAN...a med I use when my Ps and any fish is sick. Also, temp up, salt, FURAN, and water changes about 30 percent. He will be ok, he just malnourished.

Goodluck!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

mauls said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > dont do that with the net it stresses them out.
> ...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > PIRANHA KING said:
> ...


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Have you ever heard of a vitamin called INfantol? Its actually a children vitamin supplement that i use for preventing my ps to get HITH and i was told that it cured many Oscars that had HITH. Since its still manage to consume its meal i suggest you soak its meal(frozen shrimp, fillet, squid etc...) with the vitamin syrup and freeze it. After serve it to your oscar and he will recover within a week or two. These children syrup contains many helpful vitamins that will increase its chances to heal your sick fish i hope this help. Good Luck


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> Have you ever heard of a vitamin called INfantol? Its actually a children vitamin supplement that i use for preventing my ps to get HITH and i was told that it cured many Oscars that had HITH. Since its still manage to consume its meal i suggest you soak its meal(frozen shrimp, fillet, squid etc...) with the vitamin syrup and freeze it. After serve it to your oscar and he will recover within a week or two. These children syrup contains many helpful vitamins that will increase its chances to heal your sick fish i hope this help. Good Luck
> [snapback]1182327[/snapback]​


hmm i've never heard of that, i will give it some though.

Thanks for the info


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh well too bad.

I tried my best to save this guy but failed due to previous poor ownership of some idiot.

Rest in peace brothar!


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

mauls said:


> Oh well too bad.
> 
> I tried my best to save this guy but failed due to previous poor ownership of some idiot.
> 
> ...










sorry to hear, that looked like a bad-ass mamajama


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh that sucks! Well, you tried your best. Too bad the previous owner sucked. It's a very sad thing whenever an oscar dies, especially when its a beast of and oscar.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

A fine example of why some people should not keep fish.

You did your best bro.


----------

